# Parcelforce Sorting Office



## krela (Nov 21, 2005)

This is an interesting building, right in the heart of bristol next to temple meads station it was the main sorting depot for royal mail / red star / parcelforce until April 1996.

The building is pretty complex with a combination of loading bays, mechanical sorting floors / machinery and offices.

Items of particular interest:


Lots of decent graffiti.
The vast majority of the sorting machinery is still in situ.
The links with Bristol Temple Meads train station.
The flooded basement area.

Along with most of that area, the site is due for redevelopment into mixed use land, along with the new arena that is supposed to be being built on the unused land directly opposite by 2008.


----------

